# CPT code for Inj on the eyelid



## susie09 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello, need help on a CPT for a cortisone injection on the upper eyelid.
thank you.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't think there are any specific codes for injection into an eyelid, so I would use the regular 11900 or 96372.


----------

